# [fat] faire un scandisk sous gentoo [mission: recup de data]

## nuts

j ai une grosse partition fat et celle ci a l air salement amocher a un point que windows refuse de booter si le disque dur qui contient cette partition est branché.

fort heureusement je peux lire cette partition sous linux et je voulais savoir si il existait des outil sous ma distrib preferer qui permet de corriger les probleme de fat

----------

## kernelsensei

fsck.vfat ?

----------

## razer

 *nuts wrote:*   

> je voulais savoir si il existait des outil sous ma distrib preferer qui permet de corriger les probleme de fat

 

oui : mke2fs -j  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Sérieusement je n'en sais rien, mais pomper cet affreux scandisk qui fait souvent plus de mal que de bien je ne suis pas sûr que çà soit une bonne idée...

Si tu accèdes aux données, pourquoi ne pas les copier vers une autre partition, puis reformater et tout remettre en place ?

----------

## nuts

je dis scandisk car je parle d outil pour checker comme je pourrait dire bidule

quant au format j y ai penser, meme a un low, le hic c est que j ai plus de quoi faire de backup

```
mke2fs 1.35 (28-Feb-2004)

/dev/hdb is entire device, not just one partition!

Proceed anyway? (y,n) y

Filesystem label=

OS type: Linux

Block size=4096 (log=2)

Fragment size=4096 (log=2)

15007744 inodes, 30015216 blocks

1500760 blocks (5.00%) reserved for the super user

First data block=0

916 block groups

32768 blocks per group, 32768 fragments per group

16384 inodes per group

Superblock backups stored on blocks:

        32768, 98304, 163840, 229376, 294912, 819200, 884736, 1605632, 2654208,

        4096000, 7962624, 11239424, 20480000, 23887872

Writing inode tables: done

Creating journal (8192 blocks): done

Writing superblocks and filesystem accounting information:

Warning, had trouble writing out superblocks.done

This filesystem will be automatically checked every 25 mounts or

180 days, whichever comes first.  Use tune2fs -c or -i to override.

```

apparament j avais des blocks de travers, c'est corriger la?

edit: bon bah j ai du etre tellement adroit que ca a degager ma aprtition

----------

## razer

 *nuts wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> mke2fs 1.35 (28-Feb-2004)
> 
> ...

 

Ou la... c'est chaud ton truc...

J'espère que tu n'as qu'une partition sur ce disque, sinon  :Confused: 

Dans le doute mieux vaut préciser /dev/hdb1...

----------

## nuts

j avais qu une seule partition, mais tout a foutu le camp

----------

## zdra

merde t'as fais le mkefs ?? ça t'as formaté ton disque... en plus tu l'as fais sur hdb donc là ton disque doit être inutilisable je dirais. Tu dois avec un fdisk recréer une partition et la formater.

----------

## astero-H

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:  aurevoir /dev/hdb...

mke2fs == make ext2 file system

----------

## razer

désolé nuts, tu n'as pas compris mais je fesais de l'humour  :Sad: 

mke2fs -j = formater en ext3 = supprimer ta fat et tes problèmes... mais avec tes données  :Confused: 

tu aurais dû suivre le conseil de kernel_sensei

Arf çà me rappelle le premier man de slackware qui se terminait par un rm -rf /, histoire d'apprendre le RTFM

----------

## zdra

 *razer wrote:*   

> Arf çà me rappelle le premier man de slackware qui se terminait par un rm -rf /, histoire d'apprendre le RTFM

 

ahah bien bonne celle là  :Laughing:  avec ça on fait l'erreur une fois mais pas 2  :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

J'avoue que mon coeur saigne, la...

Desole, nuts :/

----------

## kernelsensei

toutes mes condoléances ..., bon d'un autre coté, si c'etait un system windows ...

----------

## zdra

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> toutes mes condoléances ..., bon d'un autre coté, si c'etait un system windows ...

 

d'un coté les incompétants de chez MS ont la follie idée de ne pas au minimum conseiller de faire une partition séparée pour c:\windows et le reste... donc un crash windows ou un mkfs de trop et hoplà toutes les info personnelles qui disparaissent ! Alors que sous linux on dira toujours que /home doit etre sur une partition séparée...

----------

## Marsu

vous êtes pas des tendres vous, si ça se trouve il avait des trucs importants sur cette partition ...

@zdra: d'un autre coté, vu que de toute façon tu peux pas monter la partoche sur le repertoire, ça servirait presque à rien sous win: au mieux t'aurais une partoche séparée pour les programmes installés et le système operationnel

----------

## scout

euh, comme dirait un pote golfeur "La sanction est immédiate"

----------

## kernelsensei

enfin, la c'etait pourtant clair que le mke2fs -j c'etait du 2nd degre, non ?

c'est une des raisons pour lesquelles j'evite de faire du 2nd degré avec des sujets sensibles comme les partoches !  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Marsu

bah, au moins maintenant, il n'oubliera plus jamais ce que veut dire mke2fs

----------

## nuts

pour la blague ca merite une bonne paire de baffe, c etait une de mes partitions de data et je voulais la backuper pour pas reinstaller les progs pour windows (qui se trouve etre sur le meme hdd que linux), bref /dev/hdb1 a purement disparu, et je suppose que je n ai aucun moyen de faire machine arriere

j ai meme pas tilter le coup de mk2fs... comme j utilise jamais ce format, bref j ai pas reflechi car je cherchais a faire vite pour tout sauver bah j ai surtout fait vite pour perdre beaucoup bref chui deg, on devrait interdir les blagues comme ca.

----------

## scout

Il parait que c'est possible de récupérer la partition en la défragmentant avec cette technique: http://www.jpcheney.org/rubriques/00000061.htm

Euh sinon pour rester sérieux, le mke2fs il a surement juste enlevé les entêtes de la partition fat, peut être que tu peux encore récupérer des fichiers ...

----------

## kernelsensei

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&forumid=8&threadid=328766

http://skyscraper.fortunecity.com/amd/887/rescue/

http://lc-tech.com/software/frwindetail.html

----------

## LostControl

```
mke2fs 1.35 (28-Feb-2004)

/dev/hdb is entire device, not just one partition!

Proceed anyway? (y,n) y

```

Je m'associe à ta peine  :Crying or Very sad:  Mais prends le bon côté, tu ne feras l'erreur qu'une fois  :Laughing: 

----------

## nuts

le hic c est qu avec ce genre de betise et l inatention du posteur dans le besoin, le forum perd de sa credibilite, c est dommage, ca peut etre marrant, mais tres peu en fait

----------

## nuts

 *scout wrote:*   

> Il parait que c'est possible de récupérer la partition en la défragmentant avec cette technique: http://www.jpcheney.org/rubriques/00000061.htm
> 
> Euh sinon pour rester sérieux, le mke2fs il a surement juste enlevé les entêtes de la partition fat, peut être que tu peux encore récupérer des fichiers ...

 

j ai deja perdu mes data j ai pas envie de me racheter un dur  :Very Happy: 

bon bah comme j ai le pc qui est en train de travailler, je tenterai un filerecovery qui a l air puissant. je ne sais pas si ca re-instaure la partition ou si ca me permet de faire du copier coller. va falloir faire peter les espaces disque, en me debrouillant et en chourrant le hdd de ma soeur j ai encore une chance, donc pas question de toucher au hdb actuellemennt

----------

## astero-H

*soupirs*...  :Confused: 

euh... tu fais exprès là ???

Et comment ça se fait que tu connaissais pas mke2fs ?

Si t'as installé ta gentoo tout seul ça devrait au moins te rappeller quelque chose !!

----------

## Tony Clifton

Tu dois pouvoir récupérer tes données sans trop de problèmes. J'ai déjà réussi a récupérer des données sur du reiserfs (après un rm -rf), alors sur du FAT c'est "easy right". Bon c'est pas tout à fait le même problème mais je pense que tu dois pouvoir récupérer ta partition avec app-admin/testdisk.

bonne chance.

----------

## Beber

En connaissant EXACTEMENT la taille des partoches précédemment au block près tu peux récupérer sans problèmes

ne touche pas a ton disque, si tu a écrit des données, c'est mort, lache l'affaire

si tu a retailler tes partitions avec partition magic, tu peu recupérer les logs a l'aide de la commande (sous linux) strings

genre : strings /dev/hdb

ca va en gros faire un cat de ton disque dur, cad afficher a l'écran le contenu de ton disque dur

donc si t'as un peu de place sur un autre disque dur, tu fait :

strings /dev/hdb > le_fichier_dans_le_quel_on_va_faire_des_trucs

pendant que ca broure, en ouvrant le fichier, tu vera plein de merde, plein de caractère, etc ..

si tu tombe sur un log de partition magic, note TOUT !!

un fois que tu a noté la taches des partitions au block pres

tu fait un simple cfdisk /dev/hdb, tu recréé tes partitions a la bonne taille toujours au BLOCK PRES.

ensuite, tu NE refait PAS tes partoches, tu NE créé PAS de filesystem (pas de mkfs.machintruc)

tu reboot, tu croise les doigt, tu aura surement perdu la première partition de ton disque (la ou mke2fs a éecrit des data), mais pour le reste ca devrait aller

une merde pareil m'est arrivé en faisant le con avec OpenBSD.

Je peux vous dire que j'avait les nerfs. Je savais que c'était faisable, mais débutant en linux, je ne savais pas comment faire alors j'ai attendu car je ne pouvais *pas* perdre mes datas.

Voila, enfin la t'as fait le con aussi nuts, on n'execute JAMAIS une commande sans savoir ce qu'elle fait, surtout pas en root !!!

alors man, forum, irc .... c'est vraiment important si tu veux progresser

----------

## razer

 *razer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> oui : mke2fs -j  
> 
> Sérieusement je n'en sais rien ...

 

Ben heureusement que j'ai ajouté çà, déjà que j'ai des remors...

Désolé, nuts, de te faire découvrir dans la souffrance que tu ne sais pas lire  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## titix

C'est pas glop tout ça... Je déclare ce jour, journée de deuil.

Amis gentooistes, mettez vos serveurs X en bernes, tous en console !

----------

## Trevoke

razer, c'est pas la peine d'en rajouter, vraiment. La faute appartient plus a toi qu'a nuts, car c'est toi qui est responsable pour aider tant que c'est lui qui demande de l'aide.

Ca sent vraiment le troll et j'aime pas.

----------

## nuts

 *astero-H wrote:*   

> *soupirs*... 
> 
> euh... tu fais exprès là ???
> 
> Et comment ça se fait que tu connaissais pas mke2fs ?
> ...

 

j ai pas tilter car je l utilise jamais, mes seuls format sont ntfs fat et reiserfs

----------

## titix

nuts tiens nous au courant, on fera ce qu'on peu pour t'aider à récupérer tes donnés. Très honnetement je m'en fait pas trop, je suis presque sûr que c'est récupérable.

Quoi qu'il en soit je croise les doigts, courage  :Confused: 

----------

## nuts

tant que je n ecris pas sur le disque tout espoir n est pas perdu car seul un low format aurait eradiquer mes donnés. quand jai boote sous win, ca marquer que mon dur n avait rien d alloué, donc je suppose qu'il n est plus partitionner ce qui explique l inxistance de /dev/hdb1 sous ma gentoo. je fais une recherche a propos de filerecovery, sachant que c est un soft windows et que de toute facon la partition etait en fat32, je pense ou plutot j espere pouvoir recuperer.

encore une chance que c est pas la partition qui stoquait mes donnees perso tels que photo etc... car la j aurai eu franchement les boules. par contre j ai mes isos de licencé que me fait profiter le bahut ca m ennuirai beaucoup de le re-telecharger,  donc j aimerai recuperer.

----------

## razer

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> razer, c'est pas la peine d'en rajouter, vraiment. La faute appartient plus a toi qu'a nuts, car c'est toi qui est responsable pour aider tant que c'est lui qui demande de l'aide.
> 
> Ca sent vraiment le troll et j'aime pas.

 

Je pense que tu exagères un peu...

Que tu estimes l'humour déplacé, je trouve çà recevable

Mais que tu m'accuses de répondre un troll, si tu lis bien mon message, j'essaye de donner une solution à ce pauvre nuts, dans la limite de mes possiblités

Je pense que même si mon humour peut ne pas plaire, ce dernier a été clairement précisé, loin de moi était l'idée de foutre ce pauvre nuts dans la situation ou il se trouve. Mon but était de l'aider, fallait il encore qu'il lise mon message jusqu'au bout... Cà je ne peux pas le faire pour lui.

----------

## nuts

moi j'estime que l'un comme l'autre nous sommes responsables. parce que j aurais mis une gros MODE DECONNE ON pour eviter ce qui est arriver

et de moi meme ca m'apprendra a me precipiter sans avoir bien pris le temps d'analyser.

la dessus c'est clos on en parle plus, je ne lui en veux pas car j'assume ma betise.

ce soir je vais tenter un file recovery et on verra bien

----------

## El_Goretto

 *razer wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   razer, c'est pas la peine d'en rajouter, vraiment. La faute appartient plus a toi qu'a nuts, car c'est toi qui est responsable pour aider tant que c'est lui qui demande de l'aide.
> 
> Ca sent vraiment le troll et j'aime pas. 
> 
> Je pense que tu exagères un peu...
> ...

 

Ca arrive à tout le monde de débrancher qqs neurones et de faire une fausse manip'. Ca arrive aussi de faire des blagues d'un gout douteux (pour rester poli).

Pour le gars qui a fait la "blague", je serais lui je garderais profil bas. Je trouve déjà remarquable le zen de Nuts, s'écraser à ce sujet serait la moindre des politesse envers lui.

Voilà, j'ai déjà lu des histoires de ce genre, et j'appréciais déjà pas même quand il s'agissait de parfaits inconnus.

----------

## nuts

comme j ai dis,c'est pas les donnees les plus importante que je perds, je voulais checker le dur et si ca n arrangeait pas faire un backup et un low format. et apres je recollais tout dessus pour eviter de perdre du temps a l'install. bref rien de bien mechant heureusement mais on va dire que j avais pas besoin de ca, c'est juste ca qui me saoul, mais c'est plus le fait que j ai pas fait gaffe qui me saoul que la blague en elle meme.

et puis y a pas mort d homme, ca donne l'ocasion a tout le monde de prendre du recul:

1- prendre le temps de reflechir.

2- mettre en mega evidence les blague dansgereuse.

3- faire le point pour que tout le monde ne se tourne pas contre le blagueur qui ne souhaitait pas ce qui arrive.

encore ca serait un enfoirer qui aurait bien fait expret, la je dis pas, mais ca n'excuse pas le manque de reflexion. alors restons calme tout vas bien, je prefere que vous postiez dans le but de m'aider uniquement pour retrouver mes datas si c'est possible. sinon tant pis. mais la peine de prendre ma defense a chaque poste, je sais tous que vous etes desoler sauf celui qui aura envie de me contredir rien que pour m embeter. et arretez donc de blamer le blagueur, c etait pas son intention voilu

l'erreur est humaine, ca arrive a tout le monde de faire des boulette moi le 1er comme le 1er puisque voila quoi  :Very Happy:  mais bon hein, on va pas en faire tout un fromage. j aprecie les bonne blague meme si celle ci sont douteuse, je me suis deja foutu de la tronche de qqun qui avait fait un rm -rf ~ sous son compte unix a son bahut, dommage pour lui il avait perdu quelque de ses travaux. heureusement c'etait le debut de l 'annee il a pas perdu grand chose.

----------

## l.slysz

sans vouloir faire de pub, je te conseille le soft win (dsl j'ai pas assez de connaissances linux pour faire ça depuis gentoo) Easy Recovery, il m'a sorti de pas mal d'emmerdes du genre que tu as eut (type projet bousillé par une malhureuse commande etc ...)

une petite mine d'or et je sais de koi je parle, car sous win, j'ai testé bcp bcp de soft pour recuperer mes données.

bonne chance  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

même avec un bon outil j'ai peu que l'exercie soit difficilement réalisable. Je ne voudrais pas être briseur de rêve mais le pb c'est que la fat s'incrit au début de la partition là on est d'accord. si elle est écrasée on peut récupérer encore les fichiers.

le problème se corse dès lors qu'on a formaté en ext3.

en effet comme tout bon système de fichier unix ce dernier dispose de manière régulière sur différents endroits de la partoche des bouts de table d'inode, des super block etc..et ça : ça ecrase des données de la fat originale  :Sad: 

enfin essais quand même de voir avec différents outils de récupération (en lecture seule de préfénce, ça serait dommage d'en rajouter).

mais il est fort possible que pas mal de données soit irréversiblement perdues  :Confused: 

----------

## boozo

'alute

[Mode empathie == ON] Si je puis me permettre il serait peut-être interessant pour la communauté que tu/vous fassiez part des stratégies et des procédures que tu as tenté pour ta recupération de données bref une sarte de petit Howto pour vfat en cavale ou autre fs d'ailleurs...  :Wink:   celà pourrait être utile à qqun dans le futur car m^ sans fausses manip il arrive d'y être confronté bien malgré nous - j'ai gardé un souvenir cuisant d'un repartitionnement "à la serpe" sur ce fs qui a eut notamment pour effet secondaire satifaisant, de supprimer définitivement mon dualboot et accessoirement le truc qui allait avec  :Laughing:  - et on est souvent tenté dans la détresse, d'essayer tout et n'importe quoi pour sauver ce qui peut l'être mais bien souvent, on se résigne à un enterrement en première classe, faute de savoir faire ou d'expérience vécue crédible de plus expérimentés que nous.

voilà je sais bien qu'il est facile de tirer profit a posteriori des erreurs des autres mais l'expérience serait je pense bien utile à d'autres et à défaut, l'aurait été pour moi il y a quelques années de celà  :Rolling Eyes: 

Malheureusement, aux vues de mes compétences en la matière, je ne suis pas en mesure de t'aider sur ce coups-là mais je suis certains que d'autres membres se feront un devoir de pallier aux manques des plus novices d'entre nous.

Bon courage  :Smile: 

[Mode empathie == OFF]

----------

## nuts

c'est interressant de faire un tuto, mais la je pense pas me servir de linux pour arriver a mes fins. il existe de bon soft, malheureusement sous windows (enfin malheureusement car j ai rien trouver sous nux) ou alors si y en a qui s y connaissent assez faudrait creer un projet pour faire l'outil adequat.

----------

## boozo

 *Quote:*   

> malheureusement car j ai rien trouver sous nux) ou alors si y en a qui s y connaissent assez faudrait creer un projet pour faire l'outil adequat.

 

j'aime bien qd çà prend en masse dans le ballon... :Very Happy: 

"bash-scripteurs" de renoms du forum l'appel est lancé... En ces temps de critique du positionnement "philosophique" de devs de l'opensource... va falloir arrêter d'en promettre... va falloir en donner  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

> Bon c'est pas tout à fait le même problème mais je pense que tu dois pouvoir récupérer ta partition avec app-admin/testdisk.

 Tu as regardé cet outil ??

```
% eix -s testdisk

* app-admin/testdisk 

     Available versions:  5.2 ~5.6 ~5.7 

     Installed:           no

     Homepage:            http://www.cgsecurity.org/index.html?testdisk.html

     Description:         Multi-platform tool to check and undelete partition, supports reiserfs, ntfs, fat32, ext2/3 and many others. Also includes PhotoRec to recover pictures from digital camera memory.
```

----------

## nuts

je vais tester ca, il semble que j'ai des problem de cluster, si ca marche pas c'est low format. je vais en profiter pour faire des partition, faudra que je me renseigne comment deplacer ma gentoo pour eviter de la re-installer.

edit: deja tester  car present sur ultimate boot cd, je le relance comme ca sans trop y croire.

----------

## fb99

matte cette page ci jamais y'a plein de logiciels de récupération : -->http://mathias.rousseau.free.fr/informatique/recovery/recovery.html#procedes

certain on l'air intéressants.

Sinon j'ai un vague souvenir de la commande strings qui de permet d'afficher le caractère de ..... *man strings wrote:*   

>  DESCRIPTION
> 
>       For  each  file given, GNU strings prints the printable character sequences that are at least 4 characters long (or the number given with the options below) and are followed
> 
>        by an unprintable character.  By default, it only prints the strings from the initialized and loaded sections of object files; for  other  types  of  files,  it  prints  the
> ...

 

ça te permettera déjà de voir s'il y a quelque chose de récupérable. 

[tuto] Pour le tuto proposé, bein en fait il en existe déjà mais faudrait que je les recherche et je vous les filerai , c'est surtout pour le reiserfs et xfs qui ont des outils très puissant de récupération.

En fait moi je sors d'une situation un peu pareil et j'ai réussi à m'en sortir en bidouillant mais quand j'aurai le temps je veux bien me lancer à faire une doc là-dessus, mais je ne vais pas prendre trop d'engagement.[/tuto]

sinon bonne chance à toi nuts et tiens nous au courant. si jamais tu arrives à trouver des DD, fais un copie en bit par bit avec dd if= .. comme ça si tu peux faire plein essais sans risque.

enjoy ++  :Wink: 

[EDIT]: je viens de trouver ça aussi si jamais. c'est un peu vieux mais qui sais Drive Rescue v 1.9d-MAJ le 10/07/02:

Utilitaire pour retrouver les fichiers et partitions perdues (et secteur de boot, table de partitions) sur les systèmes de fat 12,16 et 32 et NTFS.

[EDIT 2]: sinon il y a petit tuto général mais je ne sais pas ce qu'il vaut http://www.essentielpc.com/dossiers/recuperation-et-restauration-de-donnees_article3.html

----------

## nuts

bah j ai entamer un low format mais c est bien long je le relancerai cette nuit, quand je cherche a scanner mon hdb ca finissait par freezait, quelque cluster bien defectueux, le low format a l air de bien se derouler en revanche, j espere que ca sauvera mon dur

----------

## Somy

Salut tous,,

Nuts, dommage que tu ais commencé à formater en low level ton disque car je pense que 90% de tes données étaient récupérables... (j'en suis sûr je bosse dans une boite de récupération de données...), 

Je déconseillerai d'ailleurs easy recovery cité plus haut qui a tendance à certes récupérer des fichiers (souvent corrompus) mais surtout à "niquer" les disques...

si t'as pas été trop loin dans ton formatage et que tu souhaite récuperer des trucs PM moi . 

[off]

J'ai d'ailleurs une question

J'ai le projet de faire un soft de récup sous linux, mais j'ai du mal à voir comment concilier GPL (et consorts) et contraintes économiques (rentabilité quoi...) si vous avez des idées...

[/off]

----------

## nuts

bah y a au moins 10% de mon 120Go de formater et comme ce dernier etait remplis a 25%

sinon je ne vois pas comment tu compte rentabiliser un soft en gpl. je pense qu utiliser cette license "t oblige" a faire dans la gratuité. enfin ej dis ca, je sais pas exactement comment ca se passe

----------

## Somy

 *nuts wrote:*   

> bah y a au moins 10% de mon 120Go de formater et comme ce dernier etait remplis a 25%

 

Bah c'est encore jouable il faut savoir que (sous win c'est sur mais sous *Nux j'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de creuser) le système n'écrit pas en continu depuis le début du disque mais à tendance à en poser un peu partout sur l'ensemble du dd...

 *nuts wrote:*   

> sinon je ne vois pas comment tu compte rentabiliser un soft en gpl. je pense qu utiliser cette license "t oblige" a faire dans la gratuité. enfin ej dis ca, je sais pas exactement comment ca se passe

 

D'où ma question   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nuts

euh bas dans le cas ici je pense que c etait pas un peu partout car les donnees ecrite sur ce dur a ete fait a partir de linux bien fichier par fichier ce qui fait que ce lecteur n'etait pas fragmenter. (car si je dis pas de betise ca ecris en continu puis quand on supprime et qu on re-ecrit en fonction des espaces cree disponible ca pose les fichier ailleurs d ou l'effet gruyere)

----------

## kernelsensei

 *nuts wrote:*   

> sinon je ne vois pas comment tu compte rentabiliser un soft en gpl. je pense qu utiliser cette license "t oblige" a faire dans la gratuité. enfin ej dis ca, je sais pas exactement comment ca se passe

 

Ben oui tu ne sais pas ...  :Razz:  , la license ne mentionne pas la gratuité, t'es libre de le vendre si tu veux .. (mais faut fournir le code source), meme RMS à ses débuts vendait Emacs !!

----------

## Somy

@ Nut : Pas forcément besoin de fichiers supprimés pour avoir droit à du gruyère crois moi!

Enfin ne remuons pas plus le couteau...   :Wink: 

@kernel_sensei : ce qui en faisant de gros racourcis reviens à la gratuité  (ok je  :Arrow:  [] )

----------

## kwenspc

 *Somy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [off]
> 
> J'ai d'ailleurs une question
> ...

 

tu peus utiliser la double licence. L'une free pour une utilisation non-professionnelle et l'autre payante pour les pros.

tu peus aussi mettre en place un système de "dons" sur le projet (ça rapporte pas grand chose mais pkoi pas)...

ou même recevoir des subventions "non-interessées" d'organisme qui promeuvent  le projet dynamique, innovant etc...

Et puis le logiciel n'est pas tout : il y a le service autour qui lui peut être payant et au prix fort.

franchement : y a moyen de faire un projet open-source et de recolter des fonds.

[edit] merci marsu pour la correction du verbe promouvoir  :Wink:  [/edit]Last edited by kwenspc on Thu Jun 16, 2005 8:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Marsu

@somy: on dit "promeuvent" (oui, je sais, c'est pas très beau, mais c'est français)

pour ta manière de gagner des sous en conciliant GPL et rentabilité, je sais pas si c'est le meilleur exemple, mais transgaming y arrive (pas de troll svp).

----------

## Somy

Je note tout ça, merci   :Wink: 

Juste une dernier truc après j'arrête de détouner le fil 

Je vais essayer de trouver le temps de faire un topo sur les pourquois de la perte de données (fonctionnement des dd) et les choses à faire/ ne surtout pas faire en cas de soucis (ça interessera surement du monde), et je vais réfléchir a mon projet aussi ...

----------

